# Stupid Question



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Maybe it isn't a stupid question, but either way i'm gonna ask it. I have a Beretta 92FS In 9mm and was wondering if it can be converted to a 45 like it can be to a 22? If so, is there a kit or something. I would imagine I''d need a new clip, barrel, and slide at least.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry the answer is no. It can be converted to 40S&W or 357 Sig. To do that you need to get the slide tube spring and guide rod. I do not know if the locking part is the same or not. Darned if I can not remember what that part is called. You will find these parts in 40 many places then if you want to shoot 357 you will have to get a new tube for that. If you are just buying parts here and there you can avoid getting the 40 tube if you want.


----------

